# New Beach Rig



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

http://tinyurl.com/FishnTruck

Check it out and let me know what you think. Hope to see you on the beach soon.


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice setup!


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Looks good!

Do you have any lights on the interior of the camper top? That would be the only thing I'd want more than what you've got.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

kingfisherman I could use some suggestions


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## LumberWolf (Jun 28, 2005)

HSTEW,

I sent you an email regarding that raised hitch extender/adapter.... where did you get that?? I need one!

Thanks!


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

LumberWolf---check your email,Stew


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Hstew:

You can wire an inverter from your truck's battery, or better yet add a second battery in the back that you can slave to the main battery for charging purposes. Attach some small work lights to the inverter and mount them inside the camper top. Alternatively, you can mount them on the back of the top above the window and aim them at the cooler rack. A switch can be installed anywhere in the circuit that would be easy to reach.

The battery/inverter can also power an air compressor or bait-bucket aerator.

Just a few suggestions to keep you busy until you can get on the beach 

Evan


----------



## Flopeye (Feb 4, 2008)

I can tell you I REALLY LOVE the light LED I put in my pontoon.
They are the tubes you seen under those young bucks cars.
I got a set and it has 2 4 ft tubes and 2 3 ft tubes and only draw 6 amps so they last a long time for me out fishing all night.
Hope this helps.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Flopeye said:


> I can tell you I REALLY LOVE the light LED I put in my pontoon.
> They are the tubes you seen under those young bucks cars.
> I got a set and it has 2 4 ft tubes and 2 3 ft tubes and only draw 6 amps so they last a long time for me out fishing all night.
> Hope this helps.


Pics? Do you think a quick disconnect is possible for use on a hitch haul?


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey I've seen that truck...lol I'm gonna rig lights up on the front of my truck for the basket. Just gonna do an LED system for baiting. They have very little current draw but will give you a nice light to work by. I saw a guy with a flexi type light that was cool. He had it so it just pluged in to a socket in the front grill and with the flexible neck he could move it to check reels. It just clamped on to his basket. I may try to rig that type of set up.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I just saw a grill light at Target that might work. It ran on batteries, had a clamp or magnets to attach and a flexible stem to bright LEDs. I don't remember the brand name or price, I'll check again the next time I'm there.

Evan


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks all. might take the solar off the tool shed and rig that up while wife ain't looking.


----------

